# JAPAN - Stadium and Arena Development News



## MS20 (Apr 12, 2009)

glenne6363 said:


> I think they're wasting their time even thinking they have a chance. They just hosted. If FIFA's going to go to that part of the world it's impossible to see them passing over China and Australia to give it to a country that just had it already.


?

The 2022 WC has already been allocated to Qatar. Don't worry, Japan won't be hosting a FIFA WC anytime soon.


----------



## IanCleverly (Nov 24, 2010)

vinciperosaka.com said:


> Gamba have been given the go-ahead to begin construction of their new stadium.
> 
> There had been concerns regarding the planned location after the discovery in April that ammunition had been stored on the site during World War II. The authorities have been conducting tests over the past few months to determine if the area is safe for construction.
> 
> ...


Taken from Here


----------



## alejo25 (Nov 17, 2006)

No way Japan hosting another World Cup. Australia should host it on behalf of Asia.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Tokyo will have a brand spanking new, state of the art, best-in-the-world stadium with an all-seated capacity of over 80,000, to be developed on the site of the existing National Stadium by 2019 and designed by Zaha Hadid. It was a primary feature of Tokyo's successful bid for the 32nd Summer Olympics in 2020, and may help in a solo FIFA World Cup bid from Japan. Though Qatar is hosting the next Asian FIFA WC in 2022.


----------



## IanCleverly (Nov 24, 2010)

Japan Times Newspaper said:


> Gamba Osaka, one of the original J. League members, will move into a brand new stadium as early as 2016. The Kansai club tried to erect it through fundraising and smartly capitalizing on national subsidy systems, instead of relying on its local administrations for financial expenditures.
> 
> In 2010, the club launched a fundraising organization and the project kicked off in earnest. As of Thursday, it had collected roughly ¥11.3 billion of the ¥14 billion construction fees. The majority of the money has been provided from companies, including Panasonic, one of Gamba’s biggest sponsors. Led by the Kansai Economic Federation and its chairman Shosuke Mori, ¥8 billion has been contributed for funding so far.
> 
> ...


Bits taken out of the full article, available (Here)


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2013)

Great news. J-League stadiums need modernizing.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Let's imagine Japan hosting (by itself) a FIFA World Cup in the distant future, and Tokyo's new National Stadium were chosen to host the final match, and there would be 10 other host stadiums throughout the rest of the country. What kind of stadium would Osaka need for a Japan-hosted FIFA WC? Would they use the existing Nagai Stadium or would they have to build a totally new stadium?


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Gamba Osaka*

@kiysan777:










https://twitter.com/kiysan777


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

@gambanewsta:










https://twitter.com/gambanewsta


----------



## dinamo_zagreb (Dec 23, 2011)

This one looks amazing. :master:

Great time for Osaka fans... treble after returning from second division, new stadium :master: I expect them to challenge for AFC Champions League now.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Gamba Osaka*

@kiysan777:










https://twitter.com/kiysan777


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Gamba Osaka*

@kiysan777:










https://twitter.com/kiysan777


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

@kiysan777:




























https://twitter.com/kiysan777


----------



## iurruti24 (Feb 28, 2014)

Good job of Gamba Osaka, I want to see more stadiums like this one un Asia


----------



## Confi7 (Feb 13, 2015)

What will be the seating capacity on this Osaka stadium?


----------



## oritaorighta (Jul 8, 2014)

Confi7 said:


> What will be the seating capacity on this Osaka stadium?


estimated 40,000


----------



## iurruti24 (Feb 28, 2014)

What's more or less the attendance average of Gamba Osaka?


----------



## michał_ (Mar 8, 2007)

iurruti24 said:


> What's more or less the attendance average of Gamba Osaka?


This season (to date) some 16,500 and growing every year.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

@kiysan777:



















https://twitter.com/kiysan777


----------



## ben77 (Sep 1, 2006)

Looks a bit like Lyon..


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

RMB2007 said:


> *Gamba Osaka
> *
> @kiysan777:
> 
> ...


From their official Facebook site:



















https://www.facebook.com/GambaOsakaOfficial/timeline?ref=page_internal


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

August 26

Gamba Osaka Stadium:










https://twitter.com/andreptch


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

September 7



















https://twitter.com/lionelpiguet


----------



## alejo25 (Nov 17, 2006)

This stadium is awesome, love it!!!


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

September 14









https://twitter.com/HngyCaterpillar/status/643390776487968770


September 18




























https://twitter.com/Pirozh_KI/status/644859104083603457


----------



## The Real Gazmon (Jun 20, 2013)

Looks good, but I can't help but be annoyed by the roof supports stuck near the back rows of seating on the top tier. Just looks like an after-thought.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

September 28









https://twitter.com/m27e556afbyhzi/status/648610556228730881

September 30





































https://twitter.com/GunnersDortmund/status/648995111536209920


----------



## Lumbergo (Nov 17, 2009)

why doesn't that stadium have it's own thread? it's over 30K


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

Lumbergo said:


> why doesn't that stadium have it's own thread? it's over 30K


I think it's maybe because there weren't many pics of the stadium since the works started back in 2013. 
Anyway, I created a thread now: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=127618685


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

Recent aerial:










https://twitter.com/FBi_JP/status/651321262296334336


----------



## GreenHornet553 (Jan 6, 2013)

I wonder if other clubs like Yokohama F. Marinos, Tokyo FC, or Sanfrecce Hiroshima will follow Gamba Osaka's lead and build new stadiums for their clubs.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

October 10

Suita Stadium, click to enlarge:











https://www.flickr.com/photos/swissman/


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

October 10

Suita Stadium, click to enlarge:









https://www.flickr.com/photos/okaakira/


----------



## West12Rangers (Feb 3, 2011)

love this stadium


----------



## likasz (Sep 4, 2008)

@Ranma Saotome

Wonderful! Do you know exact capacity of the stadium?


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2007)

likasz said:


> @Ranma Saotome
> 
> Wonderful! Do you know exact capacity of the stadium?


All sources, including the official ones (club website, architect, builder company) say it is 40,000. Maybe now that the works are finishing, we can have an exact number.


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Ranma Saotome said:


> All sources, including the official ones (club website, architect, builder company) say it is *40,000.* Maybe now that the works are finishing, we can have an exact number.


39.694 according to video


----------



## Double Duty (Aug 20, 2012)

From the Japan Times:









A computer-generated image of the Hokkaido Nippon Ham Fighters' new ballpark, which is set to open in 2023.


----------



## Double Duty (Aug 20, 2012)

From the Hokkaido Ballpark official site:


----------

